# Pc mit Fernseher verbinden



## King_Sony (17. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe einen pc() und möchte ihn mit meinen fernseher verbinden. Mein Ferseher hat composit und vga und scart in. Mein pc hat vga und hdmi. Das Prob ist, das das ganze kabellos sein sollte, da ich sonst dauern drüber stolpere. Habt ihr ne idee?!
LG Sony


----------



## rytme (17. November 2009)

Vermute ma, dass du noch ne Röhre hast, da kannste froh sein wenn du es überhaupt iwie schaffst da Bild zu bekommen. Kabellos wirst du da glaube ich keien Möglichkeit haben.


----------



## King_Sony (17. November 2009)

Ne keine Röhre, flatscreen..
Aber am hdmi hat ich mein ps3 hängen^^
LG Sony


----------



## rabit (17. November 2009)

Möglichkeíten gibt es mit Mediacenter´s
Pinnacle ShowCenter - Musik im ganzen Haus - CHIP Online
oder
HD-Filme per WLAN auf den Fernseher streamen - News - CHIP Online


----------



## rytme (17. November 2009)

Ok das ist natürlich was anderes, da du jetzt nur die 2 Schnittstellen genannt hast, ging ich stark von einer Röhre aus 

Möglichkeiten hat dir rabit ja bereits gezeigt.


----------



## King_Sony (18. November 2009)

Sorry, hatte vergessen zu sagen das das ganze eig nicht über 20-30€ kosten solle
Naja dann werde ic wohl oder übel zum kabel zurückgreifen müssen, aber danke.
LG Sony


----------



## K3n$! (18. November 2009)

Für 20-30€ wirst du das mit fast 100%iger Sicherheit nicht realisieren können.

Allein der WLan Stick kostet schon fast soviel, wie dein Budget hergibt.


----------



## willsau (10. Dezember 2009)

moin moin

ich bin ma so frei und häng mich hier mal an denn obwohl suchfunktion genutzt und viiiieeeel gelesen leider nich meine problematik gefunden 

tja denne ma zu meinem prob:

ich würd gern meinen pc am tv nutzen
so ab und an ma ´n film gucken, un mit der (zukünftigen) tv karte aufgezeichnete sendungen anschauen

hatte vorher ne 3D Prophet9600 (AGP) mit s-vid out und da drüber hat es immer gut gefunzt 
jetzt nach upgrade (ASUS M4A77TD PRO Mainboard, AMD Phenom II X 4 955 Proz, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 896MB PCI) geht irgentwie nix mehr


hab tv über AGP - Adapter zu Chinch - Chinch Kabel - Yamaha Reciver RX-V650 - Samsung TV (Röhre) angeschlossen
Bekomme da aber beim verschieben des z.B. VLC-Players zu TV nur Geflackere (tippe ma vorsichtig auf Bildwiederholungsrate ???)
Vorher lief die chause ohne Prob´s über S-VHS out der 3D Prophet über Adapter S-VHS zu Chinch un dann selber Weg (also Kabel-Reciver-TV)

PS 2 und 3 laufen auf 60 Herz ohne Prob
wenn ich aber die GraKa auf 60 Herz einstelle (über NVIDIA Systemsteuerung oder Windows Einstellung is egal) kommt am tv nur Geflackere an

Tja un nu weiss ich nich weiter 

Was kann ich tun des dett mit dem PC to TV endlich wieder funzt ?

Bin für alle Tip´s offen und Thanks for Help im vorraus

P.S.: wenn ich hier im falschen Treat bin oder die Prob schon anderswo angeschrieben wurde bitte nich gleich sauer sein
hab echt viel gelesen aber hier gibts echt ´n haufen treats 

also noch mal danke un grüsse ausem hunsrück


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (14. Dezember 2009)

@ willsau: auflösung runterschrauben!

@ King Sonic

probier's mal **hiermit**damit habe ich schon diverse Bild&Tonsiganle verschickt.. z.B. kannst du dir Programme vom DigitalReciver auf nen LCD schicken, oder das Signal einer TV-Karte mit S-VHS stecker an nen TV mit Scart/S-SVHS senden.. 

ist ziemlich vielfältig einsetzbar..


----------



## willsau (16. Dezember 2009)

juhu habs denne doch selbst geschafft 
streame jetzt einfach über die xbox via mc
hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen getestet und hat gefgunzt

suppi un danke


----------

